# Prayers



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

If you are the praying type, I need them. 
Thanks.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't know what you're going through, but you got it!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Best to you, Darrell!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whatever you're going through @Darrell you can count on being in my prayers.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Prayers to you @Darrell


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've got you on my list man.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Prayers!


----------

